# leaving pup alone for the first time



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

hi im going to leave harley for the 1st time today, we have had him 2 weeks and he's not been alone yet hubby has a broken leg so he's at home just now
he wont be left long just 10 mins or so just to see how he gets on but im not sure if he's too young to leave i dont work during the day so thats not my reason for leaving him.
hubby's going to be home for another 8 weeks i just dont want harley getting used to having someone here all the time at the moment he cries if im in the other room any advice would be great thanks x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

As you so rightly say your pupster will need to get used to being left alone, Sounds like you know what you are doing and 10 minutes is a great starting point. you don't need me to tell you to make sure that there is nothing around for him to harm himself on.

regards
Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

Even though you say there is always going to be someone at home, it's good that you are going to try and get him used to having some time alone. Otherwise you could have separation anxiety problems at some point if not.

10 minutes sounds good and when he does well, gradually up the time.

As you said, at the moment he cries if you are in the other room, so you need to get this training started asap otherwise he is going to get too used to you being around all the time. Then if for some reason you have to go out for a couple of hours and leave him... it will be a difficult task if he hasn't learnt to accept being on his own for a little while.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

he does stay in the room on his own he just whines a wee bit but i dont respond to this, he used to whine when i went to work but he has given that up just now he is asleep on the couch and im in the kitchen, he was extremly nervous when we brought him home but he is getting better all the time.
forgot to add he's 12 weeks old today


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Our Molly is 15 weeks old this Friday and we started by leaving her for 10 minutes at a time then built it up, she is now fine.....It just takes time and you will crack it!


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I find as long as my pup (11 weeks) is good and tired, he is quite happy to be left - mind you he has been fine in his crate since we started letting him sleep in it in our room at night - an overnight transformation - I left him in his crate whilst I go to another room (eg like now I am in the computer room) just to see how he would do first and he was fine for the hour or so I left him - I left him for the first time last week for 2 hrs when I took the little one swimming and he seemed fine when I came back.


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Something that helped us along the way while getting Daisy used to being left alone was one night, when you and your OH or whoever is a familiar voice to the dog are talking, record it. Most MP3 players have this function and if you dont have one, Windows has a recorder function (Start >> All programmes >> Accessories >> Entertainment >> Sound recorder).

This is actually quite a poor sound recorder and you may want to spend some time downloading a better one (Audacity, Sonic sound Forge, Creative wave studio). Anyway, just hit record and go about your buisiness talking, laughing, whatever. Try and make the recording as long as possible but live recorded sound typically takes alot of space on your HDD.

Now you have say 30mins of you and person x in the room. You can loop this file in Windows media player although id advise against using such a poor programme (VLC player ftw) but thats just a matter of taste.

This will not solve all of your problems but we found it did stop Daisy crying a little when we were out (i set up a recorder in all rooms BUT the room playing our sounds to measure her reactions). Also, i suppose on the side it'll teach the dog (as you are actually out of the house lol) that crying and whining does not get attention and its a damn site easier to ignore when you can hear it 

Be aware that at this time, Daisy was ok with being left in different parts of the house alone while we were still about. We could close doors and she would simply lay outside it waiting for us to come out. It was only when we left the house and our smell and sound were not present that she became stressed. A dog that is not well with being left in a different room is unlikely to respond positvely to this method.

P.S - You will need a microphone to record your sound ! Some computers have built in ones and these are shocking ! Simple headphones plugged into a microphone socket in your computers sound card should work ok, the better the headphones the better the sound quality. If your voice is too loud / quiet, you may need to fiddle with your sound settings in (Start >> Control panel >> Sounds and Audio Devices >> Advanced)


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

bought harley a crate today cause i dont want him chewing wire's ect when im out but he doesnt seem keen on it i put his bed ect in it but he just whined i left him for about 10 mins will try doing the same again tomorrow untill he get's used to it.
if im doing wrong any advice would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Where does Harley sleep at night? I don't think any owners are being fair if they NEVER leave their pups. It's all part of their training, you shouldn't have a problem if he is used to being left at night. I used to leave Zak a plastic 2 litre pop bottle ( all plastic loose bits removed) with a few bits of dried food inside. I also bought him one of the 'food cubes' from Pets at home. I worked part-time for 5 hrs, he soon settled into a routine. Obviously he was walked before we went to work & my first job when I come in, is still to walk them again. People who never leave their dogs are actualy not doing them any favours. No-one should be with their dogs 24/7, it's just not realistic, you will end up with severe seperation anxieties, if you go down this route.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thanks for your advice but i have every intention of leaving harley it's just circumstances my oh broke his leg 2 day's after i got him so there is always someone here. i dont work through the day i work at night when oh is home my choice as i have children and it suits us. i didnt ask for advice to get a hard time i asked because i had a genuine question, he sleeps in my room in his own bed again my choice but i left him for 15 mins last night and he was fine. i have had him 2 weeks and wanted to give him a chance to settle in and get used to not having his mum and litter mates before i left him.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

missyme said:


> bought harley a crate today cause i dont want him chewing wire's ect when im out but he doesnt seem keen on it i put his bed ect in it but he just whined i left him for about 10 mins will try doing the same again tomorrow untill he get's used to it.
> if im doing wrong any advice would be gratefully recieved.


Just leave it open for him to go in and our during the day - perhaps feed him in it and have him sleep in it in your room at night and that should help!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

we left him today for a wee while went to my father in laws across the road set the camera to record him and he whined for a few min's then just went to sleep which is really good we are so proud of him


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> Just leave it open for him to go in and our during the day - perhaps feed him in it and have him sleep in it in your room at night and that should help!


we have left it open we also put toys and his food in it he wasnt keen to begin with he was giving it a wide berth till one of the cats went in it and now he's in and out all the time he makes us laugh sometimes


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have got the best intentions and know what you are doing missyme. I'm glad that you are deciding to train the pup now before its too late, which quite frankly, is unheard of!

So well done, best of luck with it all and stay tough!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thanks for that i do want the best for him, he has been popping in and out of his crate all afternoon which is good he doesnt stay in it very long i just think he doesnt want the cats in there lol


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

No way was I getting at you, it's sensible to get your dog used to beng alone for short periods. Sounds like you are doing very well, good luck


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

Beardy said:


> No way was I getting at you, it's sensible to get your dog used to beng alone for short periods. Sounds like you are doing very well, good luck


thanks for that i blame hubby for breaking his leg lol 
nah he is doing really well


----------

